# Copywriter



## Cynthia F

Hi

Can anyone help explain the term copywriter?

If someone would could translate the following I would appreciate it:

"My job is a copywriter. I write health information which goes onto a website."

Many thanks!


----------



## BezierCurve

For a long time we had to manage without actual advertising - there was no need for it during communists' times, since there was no real competition on our market back then. Hence, when suddenly the whole business started to grow rapidly we had neither time nor ideas for making up our own word... Copywriter is simply copywriter in Polish (unless someone tried hard and thought up some neologism?)

I'd translate your sentence as "Pracuje jako copywriter. Pisze (or: redaguje) artykuly na temat zdrowia, ktore publikowane sa potem na stronie internetowej."

(Note: if this is for some formal purposes, then wait for someone who has a Polish keyboard and will be able to write it with diacritics...)


----------



## fragile1

Jestem autorem tekstów reklamowych (albo/i promocyjnych). Piszę teksty dotyczące zdrowia, które są umieszczanie na stronie internetowej.


reklamowych  or/and  promocyjnych
It depends of what you are writing about if it is more advertising or promosional.


----------



## Cynthia F

Thank you for your replies.

I actually work for a large national organisation - which is funded by the government, so it's neither advertising or promotional information. It is information on public health.

We write about topical health stories and about medical conditions. For example if you have cancer, what you can do, what treatments are available etc.

Thank you again for your help!


----------



## BezierCurve

OK, here we go again, with the full richness of diacritics and Fragile's idea:

"*Pracuję jako copywriter. Piszę* (or: _Redaguję_) *artykuły* (<- more informative, or: _teksty_ <- simpler)* na temat zdrowia, które publikowane są potem na stronie internetowej.*"

_(No trace of advertising in it .)_


----------



## Cynthia F

Many thanks - perfect!


----------



## Greg from Poland

I've got an impression that your texts don't go onto one, specific website, do they?

If so, I would say "(...), które publikowane są potem na stronach internetowych."


----------



## Cynthia F

Thank you for your suggestion Greg from Poland.

It's a tricky one, I do write for just one website, but sometimes other organisations use our text (by agreement). So it's a bit of both really.


----------

